# Tripod Review



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a present in the mail last night and I got a chance to try it out this morning!! For those of you that have looked into lightweight tripods on a budget you have probably come across the Slik Sprint Mini and for good reason. After I got my Vortex Razor HD 65mm I went to sportsman's and bought a Vanguard Espod 203 and have pretty much regretted it since. The Slik has been better in every single way. It is extremely lightweight and it packs really well. I bought this off of high recommendations on forums and without ever seeing one I was nervous about it being sturdy enough since it weighs 1.8 pounds head included, I was pleasantly suprised it is as sturdy as the vanguard in my opinion but is much lighter weight and way more pack friendly. I was a little skeptical of the ball head but after using it this morning I have no complaints I especially like that it has a lever you can loosen and tighten for panning purposes without changing elevation. The only con I have found so far is there is no quick release plate so you have to screw the scope on and off. But the ball head is very flexible so in most cases you can just leave the scope attached to the tripod and just pack them together. I still plan on finding a heavy tripod for when I am close to the road but the Slik is hard to beat if you are on a budget and want a lightweight packable tripod. I played around with a vortex high country and once again the Slik feels like a lot better quality. You can find them new for around 70 bucks I scored on Ebay and ended up paying 31.00 dollars!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Another thumbs up for SLIK tripods from me. I bought a full size SLIK 700, it extends to standing eye height WITHOUT raising the center post (my spotter is straight, not angled). I cant believe how sturdy it is in wind while standing up full height. I've considered the Slik Mini for a more portable tripod but hate the ball heads, would rather get one with a pan-head.

I also picked up a Oben TT-100 which is a micro tripod yet still holds a 6lb load. Very very sturdy for its size. It works great off the hood of a truck or other flat surface but can still fit in your pocket.

Anywho, Slik makes great tripods. I'll keep saving my pennies for a carbon fiber one.

PS: How do you like the 65mm razor?

-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Another thumbs up for SLIK tripods from me. I bought a full size SLIK 700, it extends to standing eye height WITHOUT raising the center post (my spotter is straight, not angled). I cant believe how sturdy it is in wind while standing up full height. I've considered the Slik Mini for a more portable tripod but hate the ball heads, would rather get one with a pan-head.
> 
> I also picked up a Oben TT-100 which is a micro tripod yet still holds a 6lb load. Very very sturdy for its size. It works great off the hood of a truck or other flat surface but can still fit in your pocket.
> 
> ...


This is not the tripod for you if you stand while glassing. 90% of the time I am sitting especially while hunting I believe they sell one with a panhead? Have you used a ball head before? I was really skeptical but I actually really like it. I bought the 65 for best all around use since I use it for backpacking and everything inbetween and I love it the best peice of hunting equipment I own I don't leave home without it. Now I just need to convince my wife that I need a truck tripod and spotter so I can buy the 85mm!!:grin:


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

What didn't you like about the vanguard? I just bought it and it's a little long but it packs nice in my pack down the side.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The SLIK looks nice. However, I think a blanket statement that implies vanguards suck is a little misguided. I bought the cheapest vanguard I could find initially, and it was not great. However, I bought a vanguard alta that is light, packable and sturdy with a nice fluid motion on the head and I love it. The SLIK looks nice as well. I couldn't make myself like a ball head, but i'd be interested to see how the pan head is. I would also hate the no quick-release plate.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

No blanket statement here I was directly comparing it to the ESPOD 203 I'm sure some of there higher end stuff is great and the ESPOD did ok for me for a year but the slik for the weight difference is awesome! The biggest downfalls to the vanguard for me was the head it had so much slop, length when compressed, weight and no ability to change the angle on the legs. My cousin has the 203 plus which is a little better because you can change the leg angle. I would love to get a carbon fiber one but it just wasn't in the cards but as stated before I am very impressed with the quality of the slik.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tid bit. I'll have to keep this in mind when I look to purchase a tripod.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

bkelz said:


> Thanks for the tid bit. I'll have to keep this in mind when I look to purchase a tripod.


No problem let me know if you want to try it out! The sliks are impossible to find in stores and it's always good to put your hands on it first before you buy it that would have my decision much faster.


----------

